# DVB boards that are compatible with FreeBSD



## calande (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello,

I'd like to purchase a DVB-T board to watch TV on my computer with FreeBSD and VLC. Could you tell me what DVB-T boards are compatible with FreeBSD, please?
Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2010)

AFAIK The hauppauge cards PVR 150/250/350/500 can be made to work. These are traditional TV cards though, no DVB-T.

multimedia/pvr250 and multimedia/pvrxxx.

I'm sure hauppauge also has DVB-T cards. Perhaps one of the existing ports can be modified to work with those drivers too.


----------



## oliverh (Mar 23, 2010)

There is support for Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 1300, a DVB-T card. You have to use driver cx88 from ports.


----------



## calande (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you. Assuming the cx88 driver is the only driver that FreeBSD offers for DVB-T boards, how do I know if a specific board has a chip that is compatible with this driver ? If I plug the board, can I see from dmesg output if I have a compatible DVB-T board?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2010)

This would probably help:

http://corona.homeunix.net/cx88wiki/Overview/SupportedCards

There are a few more links on the wiki: http://corona.homeunix.net/cx88wiki


----------



## oliverh (Mar 23, 2010)

calande said:
			
		

> Thank you. Assuming the cx88 driver is the only driver that FreeBSD offers for DVB-T boards, how do I know if a specific board has a chip that is compatible with this driver ? If I plug the board, can I see from dmesg output if I have a compatible DVB-T board?



pciconf -lv should gives you the needed informationen. Apart from this there is some work in process in current to build some layer for Linux device drivers. A v4l port is already in current. But that's something for the future. And there is some idea for GSoC the enhance the layer for DVB drivers http://www.freebsd.org/projects/ideas/ideas.html#p-kernel-dvb


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Mar 23, 2010)

some useful stuff in this thread :
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=588


----------



## oliverh (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.freshports.org/multimedia/webcamd/ 

Have a look at webcamd.



> Update to 0.1.8.
> 
> Support usb dvb (Digital Video Broadcast) devices.


----------

